# 20hp 4stroke suzuki



## scoobeb (Dec 16, 2013)

Well i was waiting on a prop i ordered,i just got it today and i'm going to test it out tom all day at a local lake by me.I'm so darn excited,i feel like a kid in a candy store.

I'm going to run full tests on my 1436 crestliner jon boat.

I have the standard 10pitch prop on it now and i just got my 11pitch prop,it's a solas armita,aluminum.
I'm going to test how smooth it runs overall to,but i don't think it will be very smooth till i get some good runtime on it.
I'm going to test over all wot speed with both props.
I'm going to test how many seconds it takes to get to wot speed with both props.
I'm going to test wot with one person,then with 2 with both props.
I'm going to test how long it take to get to 20+mph on both props.
Then last i will see how many seconds it takes to get to full plane with both props.
Oh and how much gas it burns while i'm doing all this.

I think i covered it all,if i 'm missing anything please someone chime in.


----------



## airbornemike (Dec 16, 2013)

What's your hull weight Scoob? Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## scoobeb (Dec 16, 2013)

185lbs


----------



## airbornemike (Dec 19, 2013)

How's the testing?


----------



## tomme boy (Dec 28, 2013)

So what happened?


----------



## tomme boy (Dec 31, 2013)

Did you blow it up????? Lets hear some #'s


----------



## scoobeb (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry i have been so sick,i can't shake it.I'm slowly feeling better.I just got my 11 pitch prop a couple weeks ago.As soon as i feel good i promise you i will give you all the stats.I am aiming for this monday.I should be good by then i hope.I will do all the tests with the 10p first then with the 11p.Plus i have also been doing a lot of reading on breakin before i make a mistake,i went to a local suzuki dealer in my area as well as my local yamaha and merc dealer i have known for yrs.I know most people say to follow the manual,this is not a debate or an attempt to argue with anyone,i'm just telling you what these certified mechanics told me.

They said which suprised me,all you need to do is use it as you normally would,just don't hammer it down for a really long period of time in the first hr or 2.The worst thing you can do is idle it in the first couple hrs.Make sure you warm it up for at least 3-5min and just go.I said what about what the manual says,they told me that is just a recommendation and nothing more.Plus it's so outdated,technology has changed in the past 20 or so yrs which means that the manual needs to be updated as well.Most people are scared to do it any other way because they believe their warranty will be voided,thats a 100%myth.

So that's what i'm going to do,vary the rpms up and down and don't be afraid to open it all the way up they said.They told me after even an hr or 2 if you want have at it and fly everywhere you go if you please.That makes me feel at ease.The manual just doesn't make sense to me,what i mean is how can a 4stroke,2stroke, or any outboard they make have the exact same breakin schedule,they told me that 4stroke takes more pressure to seat the rings then a 2stroke which i researched and found to be true,that is why they say the only way to seat the rings right is ride it,don't baby it.They told me you can follow the manual and may never have an issue,but if you ride it and put pressure on the rings you will know for sure the rings will seat right and you won't ever have to worry about the outboard making oil.The 2 issues they see is the motor making oil by not breaking it in hard enough to seat the rings or from extended trolling.There is so many facts and evidence to back this up,i found thousands of posts with this very issue.

I believe what they say because there is a ton of evidence to back what they say.I can't wait to open it up monday and i hope i get that 25-28mph reading i'm hoping for.Like i said this is just what i'm going to do,everyone does it the way they feel is right and their comfortable with.


----------



## scoobeb (Jan 6, 2014)

Update!!!!Sorry still very sick and it's going to be 41 degrees for the hi here in my area in fl.The wind is blowing 20-30mph,it's just to nasty and i just can't shake this nasty flu.As soon as i get better and the weather is good i will go out.Thanks for being patient.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 6, 2014)

Get well soon. That crap just went through our house


----------



## scoobeb (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks,lovedr79,it's so weird the sickness my whole family has.I can't even explain it.I thought it was allergies but all of us in the house are sick.We don't have a fever or sore throat or any normal symptoms.I just believe it's a relentless cold that just doesn't want to go away.I feel like crap in the night and morning but once all the mucus and phlegm comes out i feel somewhat clear,sorry not trying to be gross.Then it just repeats itself all over again everyday since christmas time.We all just can't seem to shake it.I guess it just needs to run it's long course before it completely goes away.


----------



## scoobeb (Jan 8, 2014)

Well i'm finally feeling a bit better and the wind and temps seem to want to work with me tom so i'm going to try and get out tom and work the engine.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Jan 8, 2014)

Looking forward to your results.
If you have wind or current at play, be sure to take the average of two runs made in opposite directions in quick succession.


----------



## scoobeb (Jan 9, 2014)

Well i thought i was getting better and woke up sick again,this thing is just lingering.A lot of people here are sick and have been for many weeks.I just have to wait this out till i'm not sick anymore.I'm running it in a small lake so current and wind won't come into play unless the wind is really blowing like 30mph+.The lake is mostly protected by houses and trees from the wind.As soon as i get completely better i will update you guys and then i will go out for sure.This is really making me mad with this sickness.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 10, 2014)

DANG! yeah ours was flu like! both ends for several days. then turned cold like.


----------



## scoobeb (Jan 11, 2014)

I promise as soon as i get better i will go run all the tests.I'm going to run it with one person in the boat and hopefully 2 to see how much of a drop off the power is if much at all.If i had to guess i think with one person in the boat i think i can get near 30mph but that is just a pure guess.I saw a guy on youtube who has a inflatable,with this 20hp,i believe he works for suzuki or does some testing for suzuki,i'm not sure.

His video was with a 11pitch prop and a 12pitch prop,to his amazement the outcome was exactly the same.With no load in the boat besides himself he ran at 48.5kph with both props=30.1365028mph.

The only difference was he ran at 5950rpms with the 12pitch and 6300 with the 11pitch.
6300 is the very max the motor is suppose to run so i guess you can't get any better then that.The recommended rpm is between 5300-6300 so to be at exactly 6300 is awesome and the speed is unreal.30mph in a small jon boat or inflatable is extremely fast,when i had my 1442 alumacraft with my 25hp 2stroke merc it topped out at 30-31mph and i will tell you i think maybe 10% of the time we were touching water,lol.That's how scary fast we were going.If it had wings we probally would of flew.

The thing i hear from so many people on a ton of forums is that 4stroke boat motors are not designed to run at there full rpm max all the time,that couldn't be so far from the truth.Run that motor like you stole it as it won't hurt a thing.They wouldn't put the rpm max at 6300 if it would hurt it.I run darn near wot 85%of the time unless it's really rough out or i'm in a no wake zone.That to me is the best thing for it,not only will it keep the motor clean from carbon build up but it will run hot which gives it no chance for it to make oil,4stroke outboards make oil for 2 reasons,they troll all the time and never open the throttle up and condensation builds up in the outboard then gets into the oil or the rings are not properly set in the very beginning of breakin.You have very little time to breakin the rings right so it's very critical to open the throttle up from the first time you ever put it in the water.


----------



## scoobeb (Jan 11, 2014)

Forgot to mention,this motor is so easy to do maintenance on also.Very simple to do to the water pump impeller,pull the plugs,change the oil and filter,change the lower unit oil.Save yourself a ton of money and just do it yourself if you decide to buy this motor after i put stats up and you like what you see.Plus you can use what oils you want,i only use full synthetic oils in the engine and lower unit after say the 20hr oil change,that is plenty of time for the motor to break in.I use royal purple marine oil for the engine and for the lower unit.


----------



## airbornemike (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the updates and info, that flu bug went through are house like wild fire, nasty stuff.


----------



## scoobeb (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok i'm starting realize this is not going away so i called in some antibiotics.I believe this is a bit worse then the flu or common cold,it can't hurt to try one round of antibiotics.It's just so persistent,it just won't go away and when it feels like it's getting better,wham here it comes again.One of the biggest issues i have is 2 blood disorders that is so serious that i have to get chemo therapy for it so the chemo suppresses my immune system,i get a reg cold or cough and it turns deadly if i don't treat it.The bad part is i actually have to let it turn into a bacterial infection for the antibiotics to work or there useless.It's a pain in the butt but i have to deal with it.

If i don't act now it will turn into pneumonia,i just got over this same thing in july of 13.It's a crappy way to live but at least i'm alive,lol.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jan 14, 2014)

Get well soon! We will have ice here till the end of April, so I can wait for your findings.


----------



## scoobeb (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks,i just got a round of antibiotics so i will see if they work,if not it's just a nasty lingering cough and cold and it will have to go away on it's own.


----------



## scoobeb (Jan 14, 2014)

The next few days 3 massive cold fronts are coming in to fl,most people probably laugh when they here cold fronts in fl because most people are 3ft in snow or iced in,lol.I used to live in ny and i have to tell you that it feels colder here at a higher temp then when it's like 10 or 15 degrees colder up north because it's a damp cold here and it goes right through your skin.I use to shovel snow in shorts up north but here it gets 30 and i'm a bit colder.It's hard to explain unless you lived here for a yr or 2 then up north and compared the 2.But i can fish all yr around on a boat here thats why i would never move,the summer is i mean brutal but you deal with it after a while,man i sweat like a pig in the summer thats why i love this weather so much,lol.


----------



## scoobeb (Jan 18, 2014)

Well finally starting to feel better, i guess the antibiotics are doing the trick.I will be going out soon.I'm going through a divorce as of now,i just got served a few days ago and have to respond so i have to spend time with my lawyer.My life is just filled with a lot of fun,lol.I can't catch a darn break.


----------



## airbornemike (Jan 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339016#p339016 said:


> scoobeb » Yesterday, 20:38[/url]"]Well finally starting to feel better, i guess the antibiotics are doing the trick.I will be going out soon.I'm going through a divorce as of now,i just got served a few days ago and have to respond so i have to spend time with my lawyer.My life is just filled with a lot of fun,lol.I can't catch a darn break.


Brother do not disappear, best day of my life when mine left. "I got 99 problems and the bi__ch ain't one" love that song!!


----------



## scoobeb (Jan 19, 2014)

Well the craziest thing happen today i would of never though possible.First off this divorce was suppose to be civil and get it done fast,well it went wrong somewhere on her part as i want nothing from her but to see my child,that's it.I gave her the whole house except my belongings and my car and boat.I found out just a few days ago she hated me for the past 2yrs and was trying to get back at me.She told me to my face.We lost everything due to the economy including our house and cars and all out toys in the first place.I moved in with my mom and she moved in with her dad.I'm back as square one from when i was a kid but for good reason.It's a long story but i will leave it at i'm sick with 2 nasty blood disorders and i have to take chemo therapy for it,it has caused me to never be able to work again,i have a ss case pending and i have one of the best disability lawyers in fl who said i have it in the bag.I have had a 0 income for over 8mths now and it sucks.Thank God i have a loving mom and great friends who have helped me through this till i get my ss and my huge retro check to pay all my help back.I got the suzuki from my mother as a gift that's how i have it or i wouldn't have a motor,i had the boat and trailer for 2yrs with no motor.

Sorry don't mean to tell my life story but the point of this is i text my ex wife today and explain to her what are you fighting me for,i said she can have our child as she is a fit parent and loves our little girl as i do.After that we both have nothing as far as money,assets,i mean nothing so there is nothing for her to gain.She got a lawyer and then served me with the papers thinking since i had no money i couldn't get a lawyer,well one of my really good friends is a lawyer and my mom was going to lay out the money for me and then i would pay her back,well long story short,i talked to her today and told her why are you doing this your just costing your dad who is paying for her lawyer and my mom thousands of dollars for no reason.

I talked to her for a couple hrs and low and behold she backed out of the lawsuit or summons because she realized what she was doing was so wrong and i believe me having to get a lawyer scared her a bit as she thought i was just going to sit back and lose the case,she is going to call her lawyer tues to kill the summons and we have an original paper we are going to sign that states we want basically nothing from eachother and we agreed on a parenting plan together for our child.I can't believe she agreed to do this but she said your right i was wrong.Now i can go back to running my boat with no stress.Iv'e been stressing like you wouldn't believe.One thing this has taught me,i will never marry again.I'm 38 and now all i want to do is concentrate on my daughter and fishing,lol.

Sorry i didnt mean to vent but i wanted to explain what was going on.This the only way anyone can understand.


----------



## scoobeb (Jan 29, 2014)

Well since me divorce is settling down and it will be over here in a few weeks so i can move on with my life i am finally going to get this boat out on the water.This weekend is the time.I need a break from all this divorce crap.I'm going to do a nice full day of just the 10pitch prop and then with the 11pitch prop to see where i am with everything.I'm going to try and get out friday but if not it will be sat for sure with the 10pitch then on monday will be my second run with the 11pitch prop.So you guys will have results soon.When i get all the data tog i will post it as update so you know when to look for what you need as far as how this motor performs.

I'm kind of excited as i saw a 20hp 4stroke on a 1652 lowe which is a monster jon boat and with 2 people it was getting it and it even planned with 4 adults and gear in it,top speed was near 20mph with 4people.That's pretty amazing for a small outboard such as this is.These little motors have more power then we think.


----------



## scoobeb (Feb 12, 2014)

UPDATE,GOING OUT TODAY.It's suppose to storm but i'm going to give it a whirl.Yesterday my daughter came over for the first time since christmas so going on the boat was the last thing on my mind.I hope to get you something today,depends how bad the weather is and when it gets here.I'm heading out say 8-9am so i hope to beat this weather.If not friday for sure because tom is going to be down right cold and windy with the highs in the upper 40's to low 50's,sorry that's cold for us southerners,lol.


----------



## scoobeb (Feb 12, 2014)

I also think i'm going to just switch to the 11pitch prop from the get go.


----------



## scoobeb (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry it was extremely stormy today,so it was a no go.Tom is going to be 25-30mph winds so that is a no go.I'm shooting for friday.It should be a nice day i hope.I'm getting tired of this weather.


----------



## scoobeb (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok got the new 11pitch prop on yesterday and i'm going out tom morning,tues.I'm going by myself so that's why i just put the 11pitch on.Most people who own this motor over rev with the factory 10pitch prop.I'm going to ride around all day and try to use darn near 5 gallons of fuel.That's probably at least 2.5 to 3hrs of running straight.She's going to get a workout.I will have all the data i can get on this,should be very accurate as there will be near no wind tom.It suppose to be dead calm to a 5mph wind.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Feb 18, 2014)

Good luck and happy testing!


----------



## airbornemike (Mar 10, 2014)

Well??


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 10, 2014)

Not trying to make excuses but a lot has been happening in my life as with last time.I have finally after this whole darn time got it together.My divorce is final april 9th.I have been stressing over this for a long time now and the mother of my child has been making it so hard for me to see my daughter that's what has been happening,sorry i don't mean to give you my life story but divorce sucks and takes a toll on you.I'm just trying to explain why it keeps getting put off,things are much better now.

I have the boat loaded for tom,i just installed a water/fuel separator.I was actually coming on here to let you guys know we are going out tom and i will bring my hand held gps to get all the things i want to test.Look for an update tom night after i come back because it will be here.I just went with the 11pitch prop for now,i have been reading so many posts on how the 10pitch prop is undersized and most if not all went to a 11pitch permanently.I will post tom,thanks for your patience.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 13, 2014)

I went and i mean there was no water,the tide was so low the whole area of were i go was land so i had to cancel the trip.Were going on fri,i need to catch the tide early in the morning.I ended up going to late that's what the problem was.I'm going fri to run it most of the day and then sat i'm taking a friend fishing to catch some monster trout and maybe some redfish.The tide will be perfect fri and sat.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 20, 2014)

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!When out today finally to run her hard.I put almost 3 gallons of fuel through her,that's alot for a small motor like this.Ok so this is what i got so far.

I had close to 700lbs in the boat even know it's rated for 675.It was so darn impressive in the rough water.I mean it was rough,as in 3 foot swells.The motor was a powerhouse.Even in rough water we got 26.5mph-27.5mph with 2 full adults and all gear.I got in some calm water for a few minutes and we hit 29mph briefly but went back down to the normal avg.I am going to a calm lake tom to get good accurate readings.This was in saltwater and i mean the boat beat the snot out of us,it felt like we were on a jetski because we were in the air most of the time,lol.

The power was better then any 2stroke i have ever owned other then my 15hp 2stroke merc.The only issue i had was it starved for gas after it sat at an island we went to for an hr or so and i believe the pressure was out of the system and i needed to prime the bulb,it only did that for a few brief seconds then we took off.The only other thing was a slight backfire or i may say it like a crackle/pop,it wasn't that loud but i am using like 2 or 3mth old gas,it's ethanol free but i think that is what may have caused it.It never happened on the water,only when i reved it up a bit while i was flushing the saltwater out of it,when i decelerated it did it only once and was fine after that so i don't think it's anything to worry about,at least i hope.

I will post a ton of gps stats and times tom from calm water.I'm sorry it took so long.

For the record to i may even step up to a 12pitch prop because even with the 11pitch prop it had so much power i think i may be able to go even faster.I have no doubt tom i will go in the boat by myself and i bet i can hit 30+mph or really close on a constant basis.I took it for a fast trial run for a bit a while back but this is going to be a full workout and i want to get a full constant wot avg speed.


----------

